

Hey HN: I'm proud of this CSS3 CL Jobs Post, check it out - vessenes
http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/sof/1772248892.html
I was browsing the typically ugly posted-by-a-recruiter Craigslist job postings, and thought to myself "I'm sure I can do better." So, I hand-coded the above. I'm interested in improvements, hit me with them. One beef is that the preview box on CL is grey (like HN's box), but the site shows white -- I forgot that, and had coded a nice white rounded pull-out box for the listing which gets lost on view.&#60;p&#62;Craigslist doesn't document what's allowed, and what's not, but I have this theory that a lot of the CSS3 stuff isn't well filtered by their system.&#60;p&#62;This is all CSS3, no images. Any other good ideas?&#60;p&#62;Also, we're hiring a developer in Seattle: PHP, Javascript, HTML5. You can read more about it in the listing.
======
vessenes
To explain:

I was browsing the typically ugly posted-by-a-recruiter Craigslist job
postings, and thought to myself "I'm sure I can do better." So, I hand-coded
the above. I'm interested in improvements, hit me with them. One beef is that
the preview box on CL is grey (like HN's box), but the site shows white -- I
forgot that, and had coded a nice white rounded pull-out box for the listing
which gets lost on view.

Craigslist doesn't document what's allowed, and what's not, but I have this
theory that a lot of the CSS3 stuff isn't well filtered by their system.

This is all CSS3, no images. Any other good ideas?

\---------------------------------------------------------

Also, we're hiring a developer in Seattle: PHP, Javascript, HTML5. You can
read more about it in the listing.

~~~
ggchappell
> I'm interested in improvements, hit me with them.

Don't let the text in your colored boxes go all the way to the right-hand
edge.

~~~
vessenes
Mm, margin-right. Agreed.

